# Warrumbungle National Park, NSW -- diurnals



## moloch05 (Dec 25, 2008)

Firstly, Merry Christmas to everyone!

My son, Nicholas, and I just returned from a quick camping trip out to the Warrumbungle National Park near the little town of Coonabarabran, NSW. This park is a 6-hour drive from Wollongong. We try to visit it at least once a year for its excellent bushwalking, scenery and herpetofauna. On this trip, we spent three nights and 2 days before heading home for Christmas.

The Warrumbungles are the spectacular remnants of an ancient volcano. There are many volcanic spires in the park with a good trail system that passes near many of these. The "Grand High Tops" walk (12km return) is a must for anyone visiting this place. Nicholas and I went on this walk and then continued on to another volcanic peak known as Bluff Mountain. We ended up walking about 18km and were out for about eight hours. Here are a few pics from our walk. 

Belougery Spire -- the secondary vent of the volcano.







Crater Bluff -- the primary vent of the volcano.






Breadknife -- a volcanic dyke. I love the view of this ancient place.

















From the Grand High Tops, we continued on for a few more kilometers to the top of Bluff Mountain. 






… view from along the walk to Bluff Mountain:






... grass trees were abundant near the summit of Bluff Mountain:







The Warrumbungles are covered with ironbark eucalyptus and cypress pine forest but a short distance to the west of the park, the habitat changes abruptly. The land is more arid and Myall Trees (_Acacia pendula_) become a frequent sight. Myall Trees are quite attractive with their weeping foliage. Birds and reptiles in this habitat were quite different to those within the national park. 












There are also areas of grassland. I suppose that these are modified habitats that once would have been at least savannah country if not covered with Myall Trees.






With all of these habitats nearby, it is not surprising that the Warrumbungles support a good diversity and density of reptiles. This area is especially interesting to me since it is where the “east meets west”. Many animals have reached their easternmost or westernmost distributional limits near the park. There are no more dense eucalyptus forests west of the Warrumbungles … no more across the entire continent. 

Red-bellied Black Snake (_Pseudechis porphyriacus_) – this snake was sunning itself along the trail near a stream early on our Grand High Tops walk. They usually are wary and hard to approach so this one was either habituated to people or still cool and wanting to warm itself in the early morning.
















… we saw the red-belly along this stream:







Yellow-faced Whipsnake (_Demansia psammophis_) – this snake was actively hunting. We saw White’s Skinks and Copper-tailed Skinks nearby and imagine that they were the intended prey.





















… whipsnake habitat shot:







Australia is more than anything the land of the skinks and skinks were everywhere. Nick and I saw the more White's Skink (_Egernia whitii_) than any other species of reptile in the park. They occurred on rocks near the campground but were more common on the rocky slopes along the trails. These skinks were variably marked. Some animals had plain backs while the backs of others were striped. They were social and several were often seen in close proximity. 

... striped back:






... plain back:












The Warrumbungles are home to an endemic race of the Black Rock Skink (_Egernia saxatilis saxatilis_). They seem larger and are differently coloured to the nearest other populations these skinks a few hundred kilometers to the southeast. I am surprised that they have not yet been split into a separate species. We usually only see these skinks at the higher areas of the park but this year we found a few along the White Gum Lookout Trail. This trail is short walk that commences near the upper end of the valley along the entrance road to the park.

… the view from White Gum Lookout:

















We saw a Tree Skink (_Egernia striolata_) as well but I was not able to take a photo of it.


Two-clawed Worm Lizard (_Anomalopus leuckartia_). This burrower was gravid. 






... I assume that the enlarged scales on the snout assist with digging.







Copper-tailed Skink (_Ctenotus taeniolatus_). These skinks were a frequent sight. Their pattern allows them to blend well with the leaf litter. I normally see Eastern Striped Skinks (_C. robustus_) as well but did not see any this year.












_Cryptoblepharus pulcher_... These were common on rocks and trees at the higher elevations in the park.







South Eastern Morethia Skink (Morethia boulangeri). I found this skink in a grassy area in Myall Tree habitat.












Bar-sided Skink (Eulamprus tenuis) -- the was the only representative of this species that I encountered. Nick spotted it along the White Gums Lookout Trail.







Monitors are always interesting lizards. Nick spotted this Lace Monitor (_Varanus varius_) near the base of the “Grand High Tops” walk. It was a tame lizard that allowed me to follow it as long as I did not approach it too closely. It was constantly on the move and it flicked its tongue around the base of trees and probed into thickets. I did not see it catch anything in the 20 minutes that I was with it.
















… it climbed a tree and then drank from a pool of water that had collected between several branches. It obviously knew that the water was here.


















Dragons included a few Jacky Lizards (_Amphibolurus muricatus_).






… and Nobbi Dragons (_Amphibolurus nobbi_):












Eastern Bearded Dragon (_Pogona barbata_). This one was on the road until is saw the car. It then ran a few meters and attempted to hide. 






I walked up to the lizard and it then adopted its threat display. I have never noticed before that these lizards can change their colour along with the display. It flushed these brighter colours as soon as it inflated its body and expanded its beard.











… finally, when I did not leave, the lizard raced off to and climbed a tree.







We also climbed Split Rock one morning. This was a short, 4km walk. Herps here were the same as on the Grand High Tops walk with the exception of a single _Lerista bougainvillii_. This small skink is a burrower that escaped before I could take a photo. The substrate was hard but it could “swim” rapidly through the leaf litter. It would briefly re-appear a meter or so from where it was last sighted but finally disappeared completely.

… Split Rock:






… along the way to the summit:











… view from the summit:






… Nick at the summit:






… a gorgeous beetle.






… a few flowers. This was too late in the season for many flowers.





















A huge thunderstorm was about to arrive at the Warrumbungles as we departed on Tuesday. I think that the night would have been a good one for frogs at least.







The road between the Warrumbungles and Wollongong passes through some interesting country. One of the areas I quite like is that near Mudgee and Capertree Valley. Capertree is well known among birders for its wintering Regent Honeyeaters as well as a few other specialties such as Turquoise Parrots and Plum-headed Finches.

… good Brown Snake and Long-necked Turtle habitat near Mudgee.







DOR Eastern Brown Snake (_Pseudonaja textilis_). Found on road adjacent to the above habitat. These snakes in life are not so easy to photograph due to their speed. They remind me of Coachwhips and have a similar disposition.







Mudgee is a great place with plenty of vineyards and wine tasting. 







The western slope of the Blue Mountains is visible a little further to the south. I think that these would be part of the huge and remote Wollemi National Park. This park is an excellent one for backpacking with lots of rarely visited plateaus and valleys. It was not all that long ago when an ancient “dinosaur” tree, the Wollemi Pine, was discovered in one of the valleys. 













Regards, 
David


----------



## Wild~Touch (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanks for sharing David your pics and descriptions made my day 
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## shane14 (Dec 25, 2008)

once again your herping pics seam to amaze me. Well done! happy christmas

cheers Shane


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 25, 2008)

brilliant david, you are so lucky to be able to go herping so often, if you are ever up on the mid north coast give us a call as I would love to tag along. we woulda gone somewhere herping these holidays but now I have a job it is gonna make it hard as I am working so much


----------



## moose (Dec 25, 2008)

some magnificent shots david!

Nick isnt a plumber by any chance..


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 25, 2008)

have you managed to see a golden tailed gecko out there? a mate of mine that is the president of our herp society found a golden tailed gecko near the pilliga at barridine a few years back, apparently they arent recorded in NSW but the habitat seems right for them so I cant see why there wouldnt be small pockets of them in the northern part of central NSW, here is a complete list of all the species we saw on our trip there.

Agamidae
Amphibolurus muricatus Jacky Lizard
Amphibolurus nobbi coggeri Nobbi Dragon
Pogona barbata Bearded Dragon

Elapidae
Furina diadema Red-naped Snake
Parasuta dwyeri Dwyer's Snake
Pseudechis guttatus Spotted Black Snake
Vermicella annulata Bandy-bandy

Gekkonidae
Christinus marmoratus Marbled Gecko
Gehyra dubia Dubious Dtella
Gehyra variegata Tree Dtella
Heteronotia binoei Bynoe's Gecko
Oedura monilis Ocellated Velvet Gecko
Oedura robusta Robust Velvet Gecko
Strophurus williamsi Eastern Spiny-tailed Gecko
Underwoodisaurus milii Thick-tailed Gecko

Pygopodidae
Lialis burtonis Burton's Snake-lizard

Scincidae
Acritoscincus platynota Red-throated Skink
Carlia foliorum Tree-base Litter-skink
Cryptoblepharus virgatus Cream-striped Shinning-skink
Ctenotus robustus Robust Ctenotus
Ctenotus taeniolatus Copper-tailed Skink
Egernia saxatilis saxatilis Warrumbungle's Black Rock Skink
Egernia striolata Tree Skink
Egernia whitii White's Skink
Morethia boulengeri South-eastern Morethia Skink

Typhlopidae
Ramphotyphlops bituberculatus Prong-snouted Blind Snake

Varanidae
Varanus gouldii Gould's Goanna


----------



## moloch05 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. I will let you know when we venture up to your area, Ryan.

I have only seen a single Golden-tailed Gecko up in the Brigalow of south-central QLD. It would be interesting to find these in NSW. I wonder if that record was accepted by the museum?

Ryan, you saw lots on your trip. I have never yet found Robust Velvet Gecko, Marbled Gecko or Gould's Monitors at the Warrumbungles even after a number of visits.

Regards,
David


----------



## warren63 (Dec 26, 2008)

Great pics as usual, thank you for sharing !!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Dec 26, 2008)

moloch05 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I will let you know when we venture up to your area, Ryan.
> 
> I have only seen a single Golden-tailed Gecko up in the Brigalow of south-central QLD. It would be interesting to find these in NSW. I wonder if that record was accepted by the museum?
> 
> ...


 
yer the guy has pics and everything. if he hasnt called the museum, he probably should. david Pm me and I will tell you were I found the goulds marbleds and robusta

Ryan


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 26, 2008)

Fantastic photos David & your discriptions along the way was so helpful. It's a beautiful place !


----------



## smacdonald (Dec 27, 2008)

A great haul as usual, David. Are you going to post some pics of the nocturnal critters you saw? Don't let Christmas get in the way! Let's celebrate Crittermas instead, with a mass of critter pics!

Stewart


----------

